# My troublesome Canon Pixma ip6700d...



## kemurikat (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the primary printer I have connected to my iMac, and it's been trouble-free until recently.  Just wondering if anyone out there's experienced a problem like this on their printer:
Error 'the following ink tank cannot be recognized'.  It comes up everytime I need to print anything now, and it's on the same damn one, the Photo Cyan. My printer has 6 separate ink cartridges.  I'm tempted to buy another Photo Cyan cartridge, but it's still full!
I really don't want this to be another hardware problem.  (sigh)
Is there a safe way to clean the printer's sensors?  In case there's debris or whatever, and if anyone knows where they are located?
Also, as a band aid solution, I've just been snapping the cartridge in and out, so my printer would recognize it.  Is this method gonna clog the sensors more in any way?
This is the first time in my life that my set up's been failing so much.  I'm just an average user.  My iMac's been back from the shop (AGAIN) only a month, now my Quadra's failing, and now my printer.
My 'faith' in technology's gone down a LOT, since all the companies out there (that USED to be reliable) seem to be doing cheap shortcuts for profit!  Everything's so expensive these days.  And for those of us that live paycheck to paycheck...every cent counts!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 31, 2008)

Is one of the print heads clogged?


----------



## Hughvane (Aug 31, 2008)

kemurikat said:


> This is the primary printer I have connected to my iMac, and it's been trouble-free until recently. Is there a safe way to clean the printer's sensors?



Your printer must be switched on. Go to Printer Setup Utility, choose your printer model and then click Utility. When it finds your printer, click the Maintenance button. You should be given a range of choices, including Deep Cleaning. See if that solves the problem you're experiencing.

Incidentally, you may have a faulty sensor circuit on the Cyan cartridge. Have you perhaps inadvertently touched the sensor at some stage? Try wiping it clean with iso alcohol on a cotton bud or paper tissue. Don't try cleaning the ink jets yourself, as they require very high temperatures to clear any clogging.

Last, but not least, I sympathise emphatically with your financial situation, but are you in a position to have a technician repair your printer? Canon brand is usually very reliable, and that model is top-shelf, so it would be surprising if the fault is major.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)

kemurikat said:


> This is the first time in my life that my set up's been failing so much.  I'm just an average user.  My iMac's been back from the shop (AGAIN) only a month, now my Quadra's failing, and now my printer.
> My 'faith' in technology's gone down a LOT, since all the companies out there (that USED to be reliable) seem to be doing cheap shortcuts for profit!  Everything's so expensive these days.  And for those of us that live paycheck to paycheck...every cent counts!



Firstly I'd like to offer that at any time you feel you need assistance with any of your Macs please don't hesitate to ask here, no matter how difficult it is to get your head around the details of the issue or how silly the question may seem.  

There are plenty of really knowledgeable and friendly folk here who will help you as much as possible.  Don't feel that you're the only on who has a battered 'faith' re: technology and that there is anything wrong with seeming to not be as *techy* as others might appear.  

After all knowledge of this type is more fun if shared out rather than kept to oneself.  Technology changes so fast these days anyway so I've found that being active in forums the best way to not only learn more about my Mac, but to learn about other Mac models and the different OS versions too.

Now, about your printer ... if after cleaning the sensor the cartridge still isn't recognised there is a possibility that the cartridge is just plain faulty.  These units are punched out in such mass quantity that the  manufacturers take into account that there will be a certain percentage of faulty units.  

How old/new is the cartridge?  Maybe you can return it, with or without the receipt?

Of course, this is only for consideration after you have tried the other remedies ...


----------



## kemurikat (Sep 1, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Is one of the print heads clogged?



No. The print head is fine.
I've done all the maintenance to it.
It still prints beautifully, except for the same cartridge error.
I have to save up some money to buy a new Photo Cyan cartridge.  If the error message disappears, then it's the stupid cartridge.
Will rubbing alcohol be safe to clean the sensor for the ink cartridge?  Can you buy isopropyl alcohol in a drug store?  The kind they use in factories?
In the meantime, thank you for all your feedback!


----------



## Hughvane (Sep 1, 2008)

kemurikat said:


> Will rubbing alcohol be safe to clean the sensor for the ink cartridge? Can you buy isopropyl alcohol in a drug store?



Yes, it will be safe. Just wipe the sensor gently in one direction only, using a cotton bud if possible, don't rub.

If the regulations in your country are similar to those here, you can buy small quantities only from a pharmacy (drug store). The thing about iso alcohol is its purity, no additives, and it's excellent for cleaning all sorts of sensitive electronics because it evaporates quickly and leaves no residue. Rubbing alcohol is the same as iso alc, but it _may_ contain some ethanol to slow down the evaporation rate. Just ask for iso alcohol.


----------



## chevy (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it a genuine Canon cardridge or did you try a "compatible" one ? Sometimes only the original is recognized.


----------



## kemurikat (Jun 23, 2009)

Got my printer sorted out! Yay!
My brother's friend offered to have a look, and after a bit of cleaning and new cartridges--IT WORKS!
Finally. Coz I was about to tear my hair out.
Again, can't thank the members of this site enough, for all your great help!
^_^


----------

